# just for clarity-guided trips vs individual



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A Site Sponsor asked me for clarity on this, so here goes. If you are charging your customers to fish with you, that makes you a guide. If you aren't, then it's an individual trip and report. Guides have licensing requirements, ect, through the State. Individuals just need a fishing license. If there's any questions, put them in this thread. I would really like to get this particular board back to regular Joe fishing reports. The one for guides is so they can post up, advertise and hopefully sell a ton of trips from being here.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Some seem to be ignoring the change & guide lines.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Mont said:


> A Site Sponsor asked me for clarity on this, so here goes. If you are charging your customers to fish with you, that makes you a guide. If you aren't, then it's an individual trip and report. Guides have licensing requirements, ect, through the State. Individuals just need a fishing license. If there's any questions, put them in this thread. I would really like to get this particular board back to regular Joe fishing reports. The one for guides is so they can post up, advertise and hopefully sell a ton of trips from being here.


Great idea and policy. Of course most of us are weekend warriors who will get a better feel for our prospects from reports that are posted by the rest of us amateurs. The guides are out there every day and obviously they can stay on the fish and create a much better impression of how good the fishing really is. Of course, on the other hand, there are a lot of recreational fishermen on this board who could probably teach the guides a thing or 2. Still good to have different perspectives.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Mont said:


> A Site Sponsor asked me for clarity on this, so here goes. If you are charging your customers to fish with you, that makes you a guide. If you aren't, then it's an individual trip and report. Guides have licensing requirements, ect, through the State. Individuals just need a fishing license. If there's any questions, put them in this thread. I would really like to get this particular board back to regular Joe fishing reports. The one for guides is so they can post up, advertise and hopefully sell a ton of trips from being here.


It is a miracle to me how this can possibly be confused.....but I guess it speaks volumes about the confused individuals.....


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sgrem said:


> It is a miracle to me how this can possibly be confused.....but I guess it speaks volumes about the confused individuals.....


Careful. You're really close to saying that ignoring guidelines here is similar to some things we see on the water. That would be rude, and might even violate some forum policy. I don't think the two could possibly have anything to do with each other.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

bill is helping me with traffic control and getting the posts in the right spot. It shouldn't take too long for everyone to catch on.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Mont said:


> bill is helping me with traffic control and getting the posts in the right spot. It shouldn't take too long for everyone to catch on.


I was joking with Steve, but I can give you a suggestion. The guides are all used to clicking on the top section of the Saltwater Fishing Forums. The Individual Fishing Report heading is not at the top of the list. I would bet that a lot of those guys are just clicking where they are used to clicking, without reading. It's just force of habit.

If the Guides' section had been left at the top, I bet almost none of the guides would have posted in the wrong place.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> I was joking with Steve, but I can give you a suggestion. The guides are all used to clicking on the top section of the Saltwater Fishing Forums. The Individual Fishing Report heading is not at the top of the list. I would bet that a lot of those guys are just clicking where they are used to clicking, without reading. It's just force of habit.
> 
> If the Guides' section had been left at the top, I bet almost none of the guides would have posted in the wrong place.


That's what I was thinking, I've been doing the same thing.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> I was joking with Steve, but I can give you a suggestion. The guides are all used to clicking on the top section of the Saltwater Fishing Forums. The Individual Fishing Report heading is not at the top of the list. I would bet that a lot of those guys are just clicking where they are used to clicking, without reading. It's just force of habit.
> 
> If the Guides' section had been left at the top, I bet almost none of the guides would have posted in the wrong place.


Man, guides have to be smarter than that. If they are not, they would never be able to catch a fish, much less load their ice chests day after day. Take a quick glance and focus your eyes. Should be simple.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

you know we all look on this to find out what regular folks are doing, but when we see the guides posting up we/I just scroll on too the next post that looks like an every day person. Hell yeah a guide will and should catch fish, but we are looking to see the average person does and where it happened.


----------



## Reel Therapy15 (Aug 25, 2015)

sea hunt 202 said:


> you know we all look on this to find out what regular folks are doing, but when we see the guides posting up we/I just scroll on too the next post that looks like an every day person. Hell yeah a guide will and should catch fish, but we are looking to see the average person does and where it happened.


I'm with you on that Sea hunt.

"We're going to need a bigger boat!"


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Mont, did mean for this to be a "no reply forum"?


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Mont, did mean for this to be a "no reply forum"?


In a previous post, Mont said that responses would be okay but monitored.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

As a guide, i had to read twice cause i was used to clicking on the top of the forum. i read all the post, i like to see whats happening all around me from individuals to guides, cause there might be a technique somebody is doing in a different part of the coast on those tough days. this sight is a great place to learn, and share experiences on the water. my opinion, because i am trying to make a living on the water full time, no other job, is that i have seen a huge decline in numbers of views on the guides page. that could be a bad thing for business. i hope people(individuals) continue to view what guides have to say, cause not all of us are full of ****, and do try to offer helpful hints. i don't care who has more experience, guide or individual, we all make valid points on our individual ways of fishing, nobody is wrong for the way they do it. we do post more threads than maybe an individual does, but that is because we try to let our future customers know, yeah fishing is good come on down. I can't speak for all of us, but I don't post to try to show off, and brag just simply trying to grow, and the only way to do that is to stay current. that's all i've got to say about that. hope we can continue to read each others post, learn from them, and maybe become good fishing buddies one day.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I think all us regular joes just need more time to go fishing. That and some don't want to put up their report becuase they think others will flock there, or maybe they only caught 5 instead of 10. Maybe I should write a suggested format for Joe Fishing reports. It's really ok if someone even just caught three but guys on here would just like the detailed pertinent information like


bottom texture (Shell, mud, mud/shell, grass, sand, rock)
depth
depth fish were at
what the tide was doing
color and make of lure and weight of jig or size
Any beneficial retrieve info (have to be bumping the shell or steady retrieve was the best).

Crop or omit backgrounds that give away the spot

I like the change Mont, good work.

Beabout's good people. And the guides will take time to transition. Anything new is like.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is a miracle to me how this can possibly be confused.....but I guess it speaks volumes about the confused individuals.....

Most of those confused people need a wife to offer all that guidance and support that most long time wives give out quite freely. 

My Wife told me that If I listened then there was a good chance that I would never make a mistake. It is sad that most of us old guys are hard of hearing.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Folks post in the wrong forums all the time. Hopefully the guides vs individual fishing reports will become clear soon. I still read the guide reports because they are on the water more than us regular joes. If I were planning on hiring a guide, I would definitely view the guide's fishing reports to see who was doing what in the area I wanted to fish. But, I also want to see how the general population is doing in given areas. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

I like the separation between guide and individual so I can scope both and know who I'm reading about


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll use the guide forum when applicable. Sometimes I have guests that just don't fish like I do (all day searching for that special fish, or peeing off the boat and eating sandwiches getting burnt bc I can't go home empty handed . Sometimes I'll get a guide when we have newbie friends down. The hardest part about a legit website is that you have no earthly idea when the pics were taken, as most of us do, only post the great days. I'll use the forum for accurate info and which guide I'd use for a particular area, for a particular species. Updated amd accurate reports are what keep me using the guide forum


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*photos*



troutsupport said:


> I think all us regular joes just need more time to go fishing. That and some don't want to put up their report becuase they think others will flock there, or maybe they only caught 5 instead of 10. Maybe I should write a suggested format for Joe Fishing reports. It's really ok if someone even just caught three but guys on here would just like the detailed pertinent information like
> 
> 
> bottom texture (Shell, mud, mud/shell, grass, sand, rock)
> ...


It would be nice if the photos were untouched


----------

